# Lump charcoal or briquettes?



## 3montes

I have a Brinkman Smokin' Pit the horizontal type with a offset fire box. I have yet to smoke in it. My qustion is this. Is the lump charcoal that I hear talked about a necessity to use a your heat source for a successful smoking experience? Or will your standard Kingsford briquettes suffice with a favorite wood added for the smoke flavor.


----------



## low&slow

I have the same smoker and I use Kingsford charcoal as a coal base. Ive tried the lump but, in my opinion, it burns up too quick.


----------



## geek with fire

There are pros and cons to both.  I personally like the flavor of the lump charcoal over brick.  Bricks have binders in them to keep the brick shape.  These binders can effect the flavor of the smoke.  Lump is pure wood, so wood flavor is all you get.  Lump tends to burn a little hotter than brick, which is usually a benenfit.  However, the only benefit in my mind to using brick is that is burns at more of an even rate than lump; simply because each brick contains nearly the same quantity of material.

Try both and see which you like.


----------



## 3montes

Thanks for the replies. Is there a good internet site that you would recommend buying lump from? What kind would you all recommend?
Thanks again...


----------



## fatback joe

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm

Everything you ever wanted to know about lump.


----------



## fatback joe

One big benefit to lump over briqs IMO is ash production.  On a long burn, the ash build up from charcoal can prevent good airflow around the hot coals making it harder to keep a good cooking temp.


----------



## geek with fire

Personally, I would find a place you can pick it up locally.  The Wally-World in my area stocks Royal Oak lump.  Lowes stocks Cowboy lump.  I can't stand the Cowboy lump; it's like burning paper.  But Royal is decent, and has a good flavor even if you choose not to add additional smoke (but who the heck wouldn't want more smoke!).

If you find a local supplier that stocks a particular brand, bounce if off of the Naked Whiz's lump database.  Make sure it won't cause you to grow a third eye, then give it a try.
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumprankpoll.htm


----------



## fatback joe

What is wrong with a third eye?


----------



## glued2it

I have the same pit and found that the lump works better and is cheaper.

Like geek said I like the flavor better too.
Kingsford Briquettes is made from wood brought in from furniture factories, Who knows what all kinds of wood they use. I use "Ozark Oak" which is natural oak wood. Also it doesn't seem to spark up as much as other lumps.

It's a personal preference.

Hope this helps.


----------



## low&slow

I agree with you on this one. I find myself scraping the ashes out 2 or 3 times during a long brisket smoke. But the side door on the SNP makes it easy. Well there ya go, a bunch of different opinions. Like Glued said, its a personal preference. Try them both to see what you like the best.


----------



## ozark rt

I also prefer to use Ozark Oak. It is made about 20 miles from where I live but surprisingly it is kind of hard to come by. If my grocery is out of Ozark Oak I will use Royal Oak. But never again will I use Cowboy lump.


----------



## low&slow

hmmmm. When I experimented with lump, it was Cowboy lump. Could that be the reason I was turned off from it? Is it not the good stuff? If there are better lumps out there I might be intrigued to try another kind. But I didnt like that Cowboy stuff at all. And thats all Ive seen around here.


----------



## ozark rt

Check at WalMart & see if they have any Royal Oak. They may or may not since, to them, it is somewhat of a seasonal item. Our local WM keeps it year round. In fact there is about a pallet and a half sitting in the nursery section as I type. My only and last experience with Cowboy was that it was made from old lumber. Yes tongue and groove burnt planks. The stuff burned way too fast and was very ashy.


----------



## dono

dunno if you can get it in the states but I like to use maple leaf hardwood lump charcoal as my base works well for me, I tried briqs a couple times found it left an after taste to the meat, kinda like using lighter fluid to start your fire a real nono IMHO


----------



## capt dan

Yes, cowboy lump is not a  good choice if that is what you based your comparison on. I use  Royal Oak, cuz its available. the bags are good size and condition, 20 lbs. w/very little dust for 10-11 bucks a bag. 1 bags worth of ash would fill a 1 gallon ziplock about 1/2 full. Thats pretty low ash production for  my type of smoker, which is a horizontal  w/sfb. I asked the same question when  I first came here, the answers I recieved were about the same as you just did. This  place is a smorgasbord of wonderful ideas and  people who are kind enough to share them.


----------



## sumosmoke

This thread has helped me as a new user, as well. Got a new horizontal smoker and am dying to use it. Want the first batch of ashes to be of a memorable meal!


----------



## capt dan

actually, the first pile of ashes should come from"seasoning" the smoker! No  food, no temp  probes( unless you want to check them), just good fuel, and some wood for smoke, and a few notes.  The very next smoke will be much better for you!


----------



## seaham358

I like to use both.. I make a nest out of the lump and then fill the charcoal chim with kingsford bricks.. I dump them in the center of the nest and then use lump the rest of the smoke.
Lump is hard to find where I am and Cowboy is whats sold in Lowes and HD does not sell lump. There is a small Deli that sold some other brand that worked well for me, but I found them at the end of the season and there was only a few bags left so I only got a couple bags.  Next summer I'll be on a Lump coal hunt..


----------



## 3montes

Just got back from Wally World and seen that they had about a half dozen bags of Royal Oak lump. So I guess that is whats going to be available to me. Didn't buy any because it is currently 6 below zero. My smoking days are a ways off yet.


----------



## richtee

Awww contractor' my friend! <Love my frenchie, eh?>
Wrap that smoker! Build a wind break! Add charcoal! smoke, man...SMOKE!


----------



## richtee

And I mean wrap the smoke box, not the fire one   ;{)


----------



## 3montes

Thanks for the encouragement Ritchee. But being a raw beginner at this I don't think I need to throw another wrinkle like battling below zero outside air temperature while trying to keep the smoker at a steady temp. Sounds like it is tricky enough as it is.
Once we start to break above 50 around here I will give it some thought.


----------



## richtee

Yeesh. Have you SEEN some of the Q-View coming from the Northern climes? Buck up soldier, grab a shovel and do what ya gotta. I have FAITH...don't fail me!    grin!


----------



## iadubber

I plan on smoking when my WSM arrives next week no matter what the temp! I need me some butt!!


----------



## packplantpath

I keep the King around for lighting.  I put a small layer in the bottom of my chimney b/c some of the lump wants to fall through.  Then I put the lump on top and go from there.  No other bricks go in the cook.  

Yes, cowboy brand still sucks, bought a bag 6 months ago knowing no better.  Royal oak is pretty good as others have said.


----------



## teeotee

I always used to use briqettes but now after joining this site have been converted and will be using lump for a couple of reasons.

1 - I'd only used cowboy brand in the past cos i'm always in Lowes and it was there. I'm learning from other posts that cowboy brand isn't well liked Luckily our local wally world always has royal oak lump in stock.

2 - Have modified my Char Griller with sfb after reading through the mods posted on the site. That has made a huge difference in how much easier and more efficient the smoker is. 

Last weekend i added a home made charcoal basket to the firebox, and got a 3 hour 220 - 240 cook out of 5 lbs of lump.


----------

